

GitHub's Architecture, before and after migration - quellhorst
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/09/github-designing-success/

======
pilif
Their migration seems to have gone quite smoothly. And the whole site feels
much faster to me.

Congratulations for that.

And thanks for sharing this information about your architecture, this was a
very interesting read.

------
wmf
Are we to believe that Rackspace plus outsourced system administration is
still cheaper than Engine Yard? Impressive.

~~~
cmelbye
Engine Yard hosting was free. I don't think it was about cutting costs
necessarily, but rather it was for improving the performance of the site and
opening opportunities for scaling rapidly in the future.

~~~
simonk
EY told them if they wanted to continue to start paying and they said it was a
different by a huge amount.

~~~
simonk
Yes, but you can't say if they stayed at EY it would be free.

~~~
tjogin
It would also have been free to run Github off of an old server out of their
garage. Just not very functional.

------
murrayb
I've used Anchor for web hosting (for myself & for clients) and I thoroughly
recommend them. Not only is their service great they have technically
competent staff. The norm in IT these days seems to be that you have to
persevere/fight your way through x layers of support before you get someone
who understands tech, at Anchor everytime the person who first spoke to me was
able to understand and resolve the issue.

------
datums
I've setup similar solutions in the past. Nowadays I don't agree with having
an entire stack basically sitting idle. I prefer to get those resource
involved intelligently. Looking forward to more details and possible reasons
for choosing the technology (DRDB, LB software, etc )

~~~
mojombo
We run 12GB of memcache on each slave file server. Hardly idle!

~~~
datums
I was looking at [http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/Git...](http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/GitHubStorage_Small.png) which shows file server B as
a failover, traffic coming into the active LB. Does the active LB then have a
pool which includes other file server B services ?

------
colinprince
Only 1TB+ of storage for 15+ physical servers?

